# What The Hell Read This Dudes Post Lo Lol Lol Funny Stuff



## burrolalb (May 26, 2016)

Vintage Huffy Camaro
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/5570506167.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (May 26, 2016)

Perfect ad for the Best of Craigslist. I had to lmao a bit, but I know where he's coming from.


----------



## burrolalb (May 26, 2016)

Ya i know it belongs in the best of but didn't know how to put it there yup lol lol lol  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bairdco (May 27, 2016)

I think it helps. At least, I seem to get a lot more responses. Sometimes I just get people complimenting me on the ad, but that's better than no response at all.

I sold a worksman trike carcass once, and there was another on craigs for less, but the guy said he bought mine because of the ad, which offered "free spiders"

I've also had a lot of ads flagged and deleted, probably by the guys with the spray bombed flat black "custom" walmart junkers that I love to make fun of.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 27, 2016)

I'll have to try this. Even with nice bikes. I'll call them P.O.S. and see if people feel bad for them and buy  Great ads by the way!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 27, 2016)

Yup im gonna try my hand at this too. Good stuff thanks for the laugh and advice.


----------



## burrolalb (May 27, 2016)

This dude seems cool to deal with a good since of humor  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (May 27, 2016)

I'll get better as I go. http://swmi.craigslist.org/bik/5607411584.html
If you a thin skinned candy ass, dont read this one. 
http://swmi.craigslist.org/bik/5607437970.html


----------



## CrazyDave (May 27, 2016)

hahahah someone and I reckon I know who reported it! LOLOLOL... I hate sissies. I really do...


----------



## cds2323 (May 27, 2016)

Bairdco and  CrazyDave, I like those ads. Was nice meeting you today Dave. When discussing that Shelby you didn't mention swapping for ammo. Tho I'd hate to lessen my supply just in case that zombie apocalypse you mention is really coming.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 27, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Bairdco and  CrazyDave, I like those ads. Was nice meeting you today Dave. When discussing that Shelby you didn't mention swapping for ammo. Tho I'd hate to lessen my supply just in case that zombie apocalypse you mention is really coming.



Anything except my dog is up for trade when your talkin guns/ammo man   It was a good meet and greet, thanks man...good times


----------



## bairdco (May 27, 2016)

Good pictures help, too


----------



## CrazyDave (May 27, 2016)

https://post.craigslist.org/k/1rwKv2kk5hG-Ui37LOFI3A/GHGxY?s=preview


----------



## Intense One (May 27, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Good pictures help, too
> 
> View attachment 321745



I'll take the bike and the girl as a package......If you part the bike out, I'll take the seat!


----------



## Intense One (May 27, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Anything except my dog is up for trade when your talkin guns/ammo man   It was a good meet and greet, thanks man...good times



I think your girl is thinking something different......but my wife knows dog is #1.....


----------



## Intense One (May 27, 2016)

Man, I love my CABE family.....never a dull moment!


----------

